# Allergic Reaction To Dubia Roaches?



## ScienceQuinny (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone out there has the same issues as me?

I keep a colony of Dubias, If I get to close, for too long, I believe I have an allergic reaction to them.

My symptoms are watery eyes, wheezy chesty cough and constant sneezing, the symptoms last around an hour.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Just curious.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes you are not the first to report this

I know of two breeders that have the same respiratory inflammation and have had to on doctors advice not only give up breeding them but stop feeding them off also

I know one guy that ended up in hospital with an extreme reaction. 

I cannot seem to find a documented chemical link here, but in real life...yes there is a link to the exact symptoms you describe in some people

john


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a similar reaction to crickets and mealworms, swollen, itchy, watery eyes, sneezing, any small scratches on hands etc become itchy. (As a kid I was once dared to eat them, before I knew I was allergic, which caused my throat to swell) This seems to be much worse if they are kept on and fed the commercial bug grub or bran, so instead I use crushed weetabix which seems to help. Washing my hands after any handling is also important, and means it is still manageable to use them. Funnily enough, despite Dubias being known for provoking this reaction, I also breed them and have no problem with them. Locusts and waxworms also cause no issues.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a tip, ditch the cereal, it's just as bad for phytic acid as those cheapo cricket foods. That will inhibit calcium absorption and drag it back out of the bones. A double whammy of nastiness




corvid2e1 said:


> I have a similar reaction to crickets and mealworms, swollen, itchy, watery eyes, sneezing, any small scratches on hands etc become itchy. (As a kid I was once dared to eat them, before I knew I was allergic, which caused my throat to swell) This seems to be much worse if they are kept on and fed the commercial bug grub or bran, so instead I use crushed weetabix which seems to help. Washing my hands after any handling is also important, and means it is still manageable to use them. Funnily enough, despite Dubias being known for provoking this reaction, I also breed them and have no problem with them. Locusts and waxworms also cause no issues.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ScienceQuinny said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone out there has the same issues as me?
> 
> I keep a colony of Dubias, If I get to close, for too long, I believe I have an allergic reaction to them.
> 
> ...


I am keeping thousands of Dubia roaches and must say I have simillar problems too - I have not problem with eyes only with breathing ... 

I am using 1 tablet of 10mg Cetirizine Hydrochloride/daily + when is the problem then I am using Ventolin inhalator.
If I am working with dubias longer time - during cleaning of colonies - I am using gas mask. : victory:


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Allergy*

I have exactly the same allergic reaction not with Dubias but with lobster roaches , im trying to feed these off as quickly as possible unfortunately they breed so fast I still have a sizeable colony . Anyone want to swap lobsters for red runner roaches ? Loads of nymphs of varying sizes and adults would swap for a relatively small red runner starter colony . I also suffer the same symptoms with locusts .


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Just a tip, ditch the cereal, it's just as bad for phytic acid as those cheapo cricket foods. That will inhibit calcium absorption and drag it back out of the bones. A double whammy of nastiness


Interesting. Obviously they get plenty of fruit, veg etc as well but any better ideas for dry food then, especially for mealworms since it acts as substrate as well. (incidentally the mealworms are not used for the reptiles, but for birds, though obviously would still cause the same issues.)


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Take them out of the bran and put then in a shallow tub with chickweed, dandelion and carrot. They will need more regular cleaning out because of the water content but it will be better for your mealworms and hence your pet animals in the long run.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes it is the same for every species including our own. Phytic acid is a calcium inhibitor and chelator, that is a real limitation. It has positives also but our captive diets really are very out of balance when compared to the wild so care MUST be taken.




corvid2e1 said:


> Interesting. Obviously they get plenty of fruit, veg etc as well but any better ideas for dry food then, especially for mealworms since it acts as substrate as well. (incidentally the mealworms are not used for the reptiles, but for birds, though obviously would still cause the same issues.)


----------

